# [NA] [US] AJ's Trading Shop!



## Ajmong (Mar 23, 2017)

I know I am new here and don't have any trade rating feedback, but below is a link to my reddit trading thread. I am just really looking to finish my collection, and I am SO close! I am willing to ship first for anybody who has a reputation built up here for being a reliable trader. <3

I mail my cards in protective sleeves with heavyweight card-stock in a greeting card envelope. All of my cards are in great condition and come from a smoke-free home. I will upload pictures for anybody who offers a trade and wants to see the cards they are getting. 

PM me with any trade offers! 

https://www.reddit.com/r/amiiboSwap/comments/5z8sl7/usa_h_isabelle_113_whitney_148_stitches_318_and/

*Wants:*
317 Goldie
334 Erik
336 Pierce
342 Bones
WA19 Maddie
WA21 Boyd
WA38 Spike
WA50 Tasha
WA03 June

*For Trade:*
002 Tom Nook
006 Resetti
007 Joan
012 Redd
020 Curt
050 Punchy
052 Poppy
103 Kicks
104 Labelle
107 Katie
108 Tommy
109 Porter
116 Chip
133 Savannah
134 Kidd
147 Scoot
149 Broccolo
154 Rhonda x2
157 Moose
161 Teddy
168 Nan x2
176 Sprinkle
183 Camofrog x2
189 Drift
193 Keaton
194 Gladys
206 Pete x2
209 Wendell
216 Franklin
239 Ricky
246 Eloise
257 Klaus
262 Blanche
264 Marshal
279 Biskit
286 Cube
298 Derwin
313 Pave
318 Stitches
322 Rocco
323 Katt x2
327 Penelope
353 Elise
354 Walt
359 Apple
360 Rod
375 Becky
389 Bruce
WA06 Hornsby
WA07 Stella
WA08 Tybalt
WA09 Huck
WA18 Jacob
WA20 Billy
WA25 Plucky
WA32 Admiral
WA34 Boots
WA39 Cashmere
WA40 Tad
WA44 Snooty
WA47 Buzz


----------



## ahylianhero (Mar 23, 2017)

Not related to your thread, but hey! Nice to see other Redditors coming over as well. I just traded with you last week, haha.


----------



## avdhpns (Mar 24, 2017)

My Goldie for your Lolly?


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi~ Would you do my 400 Robin and Wa30 Louie for your 323 Katt and 239 Ricky?


----------



## Ajmong (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi ahylianhero! Someone who can vouch for me being a reliable trader. <3

avdhpns I have sent you a reply via PM. Holding onto Lolly for a bigger trade (like Ankha), which is currently a possibility with someone on reddit. If you have any other wants from my trade list, I'd still love to work something for Goldie! 

blackroserandom - Trade accepted! I have sent a PM.


----------



## Longo (Mar 29, 2017)

Card received in another trade!


----------



## ommabear (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi I'm interested in WA 40 and sent you a PM!


----------

